# Pen World October Issue



## MartinPens (Oct 17, 2012)

The October Issue (Volume 25, number6) of Pen World is really a wonderful and packed issue!  I am always inspired by the creations throughout the pages. The articles are also top notch in this issue.  

I was wondering what pens and articles were of interest to turners here on the forum?

It would be of interest to me to have a thread started as each issue comes out. I seem to get my issue a bit later than others here on the forum, but it increases the anticiaption.

If I had lots of money, I would be a high end pen collector - no doubt.  It was only a couple years ago that I wrote with a fountain pen for the first time and I am absolutely hooked!! I carry one with me all the time and, being a journal person, I write my daily reflections/thoughts and observations about life with a fountain pen and brilliant blueberry ink!!  It is one of life's simple pleasures.

So here are a few of the highlights of what caught my eye the first read through and I would be interested in hearing what has interested others.

I would so love to own a copy of "Fountain Pens of Japan" (pg 10) I believe it costs about $350 if one can find it, but that may be the collectors edition cost. I'm still looking. If you would like a peek into this fabulous book, then I found a link at http://andreaslambrou.com/FPOJ.htm  that was captivating.   In that short write up it also makes mention of the upcoming Los Angeles International Pen Show in February of 2013!!  

pg 14 - The FABER-CASTELL luxurious ten piece limited edition pen. What I like most about it is how the solid gold body of the pen has a wood grain effect! That is brilliant. I'm wondering how that could be accomplished in a mold with Alumilite?  Any takers on that idea? : )

pg 18 - The VISCONTI's Rembrandt calligraphy set.  I got online and bought one of these right away. I have a customer that wants to get started in calligraphy and I have a mild interest in it as well. I don't care for the calligraphy pens that have to be constantly dipped. This set has piston converters, two nibs, ink, blotting paper and will give me a taste for calligraphy. I was able to find an orange one (my favorite color) for $195.  They seem to be readily available in many colors from many sources including Amazon and eBay.  I was able to get free expedited shipping through an eBay purchase.  I'm sure someone will find a better price - and feel free to gloat and post your source!!
You can also try to win one of these sets - just visit "The Fountain Pen Network" and read the rules of entry.

(insert sad face here)  I missed the San Francisco Pen Show, October 5-7 - but wouldn't it be fun to hop on a plane and make the Graz Pen Show in Austria on the 26th!

I will be checking out The Fountain Pen Shop in Monrovia, CA on Nov 9-10 for their 2012 Pen Fair. Anyone want to join me and car pool??

pg 27 - I really wouldn't mind having one of William Henry's Mammoth rollerball pens. I don't have $1,200- $2,000 set aside for such a pen. : )  Even better views of these pens on pg 114. Drool, drool...

pg 31 - This Phoenix Lacquer Art pen gives me a whole new idea on a pen design. This is one of the reasons I subscribe to Pen World. Ideas, ideas, ideas!  I look forward to working this out and posting something in the near future on SOYP.

pg 41 - The Conklin. I see many pens on the forum from kitless/custom makers and wonder if they were inspired by the Conklin.

Article beginning on pg 43.  A-Maz-ing.  Tamara Stoneburner is my hero.  If you're too cheap : ) to get a copy of Pen World - look her up on the internet. With handwriting becoming a dwindling activity - Tamara is an inspiring calligraphy artist. I don't know if she's planning on being at the L.A. Pen Show in Feb, but if she is I will definitely pay to have her write my name in copperplate script.

Article beginning on pg 50.  I keep seeing articles on pens made with bamboo. Very fascinating. I was a little disappointed that they didn't show the pens very well at the end of the article on pg 56. It doesn't look like the natural bamboo features are maintained.  Now on page 125 there is another series of pens from Ghilbli Studios which maintains the natural features of the bamboo. The cap of the pen is a holder and is, in itself, a finely crafted work of art.

pg 62 - Top left photo. I think this photo would be even better if the marketing director for La Gloria Cubana was holding one of my Cigar Illusion pens!  : )

Beginning on page 66.   - Pull-fillers. Huh, who knew. Being new to the fountain pen world, I didn't even know these existed. I always learn something new when reading through Pen World.   I wonder when we are going to begin to see these on the forum? Anyone?

pg - 77  I wish I had the money to advertise!

A wonderful article on cleaning fountain pens beginning on pg 79.  Time for me to get another bottle of "Perfect Pen Flush" from Mike and Linda!

If you want a little background on the founding of Pen World magazine, this is the issue for you. (There are others in this years' magazines which celebrate 25 years in various ways in each issue this year)  Beginning on page 82 is a great article on PW founder Glen Bowen and PW's 25th Anniversary.

Pg 107 - I really want to have a Gisi Pen in my collection some day. I got to see some of his work at the last L.A. Pen Show. Very cool!  Penporium.com is his site.

My last drool is over the Mayan Calendar Montegrappa Italia on the back inside cover. Wow. Basically I'm guilty of pen lust on this one. The cost?... It sells on Amazon.com for $7,800.   I think the fountain pen version is even more.  Heavy sigh...

That's enough rambling/reviewing from me.
If there are others on the forum who plan to attend the L.A. International Pen Show in February in 2013, I hope you will make yourself known. Perhaps we can all meet for coffee.  
If you don't subscribe to Pen World magazine, it is my opinion that you are really missing out. An investment of $42 - $107 (three year) toward my creative thinking and stimulating articles and information is well worth the investment. (I have no affiliation with PW apart from being a subscriber.)

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been watching the ADs by Ghilbli for several months now and looking at other pens on the website. I have been intending to comment on these pens for a few months. So, now seems to be a good time to do so. I have wondered why no one has noticed or am I just seeing things? Look at these pens closely, not just in passing. It appears to me that these pens made using the jr gent II (or baron), jr Statesman II, churchill and maybe the penache or other kits. Am I seeing something that isn't there? If this is the case, then it goes to show what can be done with kit pens, creativity, unique materials and a little imagination. Isn't that right, Martin? Watch out, don't let your ashes fall onto the carpet.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don




MartinPens said:


> Article beginning on pg 50.  I keep seeing articles on pens made with bamboo. Very fascinating. I was a little disappointed that they didn't show the pens very well at the end of the article on pg 56. It doesn't look like the natural bamboo features are maintained.  Now on page 125 there is another series of pens from Ghilbli Studios which maintains the natural features of the bamboo. The cap of the pen is a holder and is, in itself, a finely crafted work of art.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmmmmm... the components look a little more refined than the Jr. Gent series... but I don't see any reason why these can't be done in this style with the talent here in the forum. I like the idea of getting creative with the pen stand. Don't tell anyone... but I need to go do a little raid on the bamboo forest nearby and take my digital calipers!!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 17, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> I have been watching the ADs by Ghilbli for several months now and looking at other pens on the website. I have been intending to comment on these pens for a few months. So, now seems to be a good time to do so. I have wondered why no one has noticed or am I just seeing things? Look at these pens closely, not just in passing. It appears to me that these pens made using the jr gent II (or baron), jr Statesman II, churchill and maybe the penache or other kits. Am I seeing something that isn't there? If this is the case, then it goes to show what can be done with kit pens, creativity, unique materials and a little imagination. Isn't that right, Martin? Watch out, don't let your ashes fall onto the carpet.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


I just had a look around his website and this picture shows a center band that is identical to a statemen. Many others look like there are 'kit' pieces in them. Great work/skill regardless.

AK


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 17, 2012)

Richard Binder's article on pull fillers from pg 66 - pg 70 has inspired me to try making a pull filler.  In addition to the schematic on page 66, I found the pen pictures on page 70 very interesting.

The Belmont by Gate City looks like it might use components from a syringe of some sort.   It looks like it would function like a true pull / syringe filler.  The Ahab by Noodler's ink seems almost like a hybrid between a bulb filler and a pull/syringe filler. 

Between the two, I think the simpler design in the Belmont would be superior for filling and changing inks.  But I haven't actually used either.

I enjoyed the write up on Fountain Pens of Japan in the June issue, the web article you linked is even better.  Thanks!  I don't suppose my local library will be getting a copy anytime soon.....

I always look forward to seeing the David Oscarson pens in the adds.  I've been researching the use of enamel and hope to give it a try sometime in the near future.  It looks very challenging, but possibly within my abilities (after a lot of practice).

I was lusting after the 4 pens by Kynsey at the top of page 16.  At $35,200 for the set of 4, those pictures are as close as I will ever get.

It's always fun to look at the pens by Gisi (not sure whether Brian, Mark or ?).  I'm not sure I would want to write with one, but they would look good on the desk.  Although on Page 107, there was a stunning pen that I think would not only look great on the desk, but would feel great to write with.  It was the middle of the 3 pictured.

I always look forward to each issue of Pen World arriving.  This issue just blew my socks off.  If somebody was going to only ever buy one copy of Pen World, the 25th anniversary October issue is the one to buy.

Ed


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 17, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I just had a look around his website and this picture shows a center band that is identical to a statemen. Many others look like there are 'kit' pieces in them. Great work/skill regardless.
> 
> AK



Wow. You are so right. The pen you linked would be a great pen to make and within the abilities of many on this forum. Thanks for the link.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 17, 2012)

I purchased mine yesterday and bookmarked three pages last night in a quick review. It was pg 29-GHIBLE ad ,pg 34 Yafa ad for when I get a CNC machine in my dreams and pg 125 for the GHIBLE bamboo pens. The iroshizuku ad on the back cover certainly caught my attention. I look forward to my purchase of this magazine and often go back to review the older issues. It is expensive but has some marvellous ideas on pens to make and materials to use. Darrell Eisner


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 17, 2012)

MartinPens said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a look around his website and this picture shows a center band that is identical to a statemen. Many others look like there are 'kit' pieces in them. Great work/skill regardless.
> ...


 
I think the photo of the pen has the cabrachon inlays that Ed Davidson use to make and sold through AS.


----------



## Scott (Oct 17, 2012)

I like this thread!

Pen World magazine is a big supporter of the IAP!  They are the primary sponsor this year of the Best of IAP contest, and Editor Laura Chandler is one of the judges.  I have a lot of respect for Pen World magazine!

I also am very fond of nice fountain pens!  I even went through a period of acquiring a few nice commercial pens.  So discussing Pen World will always be of interest to me!  Now I just need to go buy a copy!  ;-)

Scott.


----------



## vanngo5d (Oct 17, 2012)

I stopped at a pen store in Rice Village named Dromgoole's to look around, But while I was standing in there trying not to drool. A patron comes in guessing a regular the owner pulls out a pen and sets it on the counter. It looked very nice and expensive. So here I am reading the thread and go to pen world select the first link and find this is the pen.
David Oscarson - Black Water Dragon
Don Vann
Vann Ink - Handcrafted Pens and Gifts


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 18, 2012)

scotian12 said:


> I purchased mine yesterday and bookmarked three pages last night in a quick review. It was pg 29-GHIBLE ad ,pg 34 Yafa ad for when I get a CNC machine in my dreams and pg 125 for the GHIBLE bamboo pens. The iroshizuku ad on the back cover certainly caught my attention. I look forward to my purchase of this magazine and often go back to review the older issues. It is expensive but has some marvellous ideas on pens to make and materials to use. Darrell Eisner



It is less expensive to subscribe and you get it a little bit earlier.  I love this magazine both the pictures and the articles.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 18, 2012)

Scott said:


> I like this thread!
> 
> Pen World magazine is a big supporter of the IAP!  They are the primary sponsor this year of the Best of IAP contest, and Editor Laura Chandler is one of the judges.  I have a lot of respect for Pen World magazine!
> 
> ...



Oh Scott.... Great lead in and then.... 
: ) I look forward to finding it in the mailbox. Get out there and get your copy! : )

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 18, 2012)

:laugh:Martin:
You are already beginning to cost me money.    I looked into the Pen World Mag. and ordered a sample to start with. I watched the video on making the nib holder (he broke his) and thought it was a great eye opener. 
See you soon,

John


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 19, 2012)

I received my Visconti Calligraphy Set today. Once I figure out where to start the thread, I will leave a review of what I think. I think it has to be in the product review section somewhere. Who knew!

Thanks for the other input on PW. I enjoyed looking up what others referred to and commented on.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 23, 2012)

I have put together a mini review of the Visconti Calligraphy Set seen on page 18 of PW.

You can find it in the product review section of the forum under "pen kits."

Overall - not impressed

Thanks for the comments on this thread. If you made any purchases of pens in this issue - post a review and let us know you posted by mentioning the post here.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## penmaker1967 (Oct 24, 2012)

where do u find the mag at?


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 24, 2012)

Others can chime in, but unless you have a really good magazine store in your area, you can just get it by going to their website.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 25, 2012)

Pen world is a great resource. Ghilbli does use components (kits) in a creative way.  I have had my pens featured in pen world as well.  You can sell component pens very well out in the market at a price that makes it worth while to have a business.
Image and perception of your product and yourself is very important.  Going kit-less has it's advantages and disadvantages.  A lot of people what to see bling on their pens and also have it write well.  

Advantages are no two look a like. 

Disadvantages - Shape of pens are very similar so you have to do something that sets your pen different from the everyone else.    Packing is as important as the product.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 25, 2012)

Got my October copy today. WOW !! What a magazine. I have only gotten through 1/4 of it, but already I have ideas for new pens. I might just find money for an annual subscription.  Thank you Martin, for the lead. 
John


----------

